# Emptying bladder in protest.



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Sherman just turned 8 months and is in full blown "teenage" mode. I can handle the not listening, stealing socks and testing my patience but he has developed one habit that is quite ridiculous. Whenever my husband and I do not give Sherman exactly what he wants, that very moment- he just pees all over the floor to spite us. He is entirely house trained and knows better. Instances range from us not letting him in the bathroom with us, not playing while we try to sleep in sometimes or just basically when we are focused on anything other than him for any period of time. 
One time when I was sick and laying in bed half asleep, he wanted to play. I didn't respond so he barked at me from the hallway to get my attention, looked me directly in the eye and peed everywhere on the carpet. 😈😈😈
Again, he is house trained and has a doggie door so I know it is not a matter of that, it's a matter of that he is too smart and devious for his own good. 
It is kinda hilarious with his gigantic personality so its hard to stay mad too long but I'm tired of cleaning up messes! 

Has anyone else had this issue?? Help!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While it maybe funny sometimes, I would put a stop to it.
I've never had a male dog that marks in the house, but I could see the teen behavior leading to it. If he were mine, I would put him back on leash while inside. He would be with me, or crated, so I could correct him at the exact time . A swift yank sideways and No. Then taken outside until he empties his bladder. I don't think I could live inside a house with a male that marks everything, and Vs hate to live outside.
I always make sure there is nothing medical going on, and then start working on the problem.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

But look at those eyes, im sure he didn't mean to.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My sister once had a dog (not a Vizsla, but possibly a V mix) who was a vindictive pooper. Those are not the exact words my sister used. So anytime this dog was reprimanded, you could be sure she would leave a present on the floor in front of the TV that very night. You could count on it. It seemed to be her way of protesting the reprimand. LOL! Not funny, I know... But anyhow, the only way my sister was able to overcome this bad behavior was to stop the reprimands, or rather, change the approach to giving a reprimand. She was careful to never raise her voice to the dog. She could still make corrections, but had to do so in a calm, gentle voice. "No, No... That's bad, Scooter. Don't do that." No yelling.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Lazlo (7 months) has started creeping upstairs as silently as possible (because he knows he's not allowed up there), will steal a sock or slipper and wait. If I follow him up there, he crawls under the spare bed and pees all over the carpet out of excitement/fear of being reprimanded. If I don't follow him up there, he usually comes down within 5-10 minutes (or 1 minute if he hears me rustling plastic in the fridge). 

If I wasn't so worried about him destroying some expensive silk top, or swallowing the sock, I'd leave him be... I honestly think that reprimanding him is working against me!


----------

